# Road bike wanted.



## Kestevan (2 Apr 2010)

I'm looking for a road bike for the missus. 

She's 5'4 tall, and finding something at a reasonable price in the right size has proved to be rather difficult. We've looked at Decathlon/halfords etc, but you dont get much for your cash new.

Looking to pay something around £200 - £250 ish maybe slightly higher if needed.

Anybody have or know of anything going that might fit the bill?

Cheers


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Apr 2010)

how about this



it's a quality frame that, although from the age when claud butler was just a brand name flogged on to whoever, was originally designed by the man himself (albeit with fancier lugs) in 1953 (when the claud butler name had the kind of caché that colnago does these days). note the double chain stays, makes this mixte frame far better than most open frames…

and being from the 80s, it's not too old to put a modern groupset on so you could spec it up to 16/18/24/27 speed.

here's the original version:


----------



## Kestevan (2 Apr 2010)

She's after something with a more racy position I'm afraid. She's not bothered about a ladies frame (she's not exacty _ladylike_), and want's something with drops.

If all else fails, we will have to look at the Decathlon sport 1 a little more seriously...


----------



## Norm (2 Apr 2010)

Kestevan said:


> I'm looking for a road bike for the missus.
> 
> She's 5'4 tall...


That seems a fair swap. Got any pictures?


----------



## cyberknight (5 Apr 2010)

would this be ok?

https://www.cyclechat.net/

im 5 foot 7


----------



## Kestevan (5 Apr 2010)

That's the kind of thing I'm after. But I think that it's too big.

She tried a similar sized bike (same make) in the LBS today and she was far too streched out - even with a shorty stem.

Trouble is we've now found a really nice 2nd hand bike at the same LBS. A fondriest alloy frame, mixture of old dura-ace and ultegra drive, hope hubs.... bit of a cobbled together set, but all in good nick and hardly used....

Trouble is it's just far enough outside our budget to be tempting but silly if you know what I mean


----------



## cyberknight (5 Apr 2010)

NP 

Same reason i am selling just picked up N+1


----------



## Cyclista (6 Apr 2010)

Kestevan,
I have a Giant OCR2 in small_:

_

Its 46cm Center to Center 52 Center to top due to the sloping top tube. Tiagra shifters, 105 brakes/mechs. Its got some minor crash damage, no dents just scratches, but was checked over by the LBS and given the all clear. Pics of crash damage are Here. Other pics available on request.

£200 collected from Portsmouth, posted at cost.


----------



## Kestevan (6 Apr 2010)

Cyclista - You have mail


----------



## Tynan (20 Apr 2010)

Norm said:


> That seems a fair swap. Got any pictures?



bravo that man


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Apr 2010)

p m me i might e be able to help


----------

